# Golden State Warriors Forum GAME



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Since the Warriors starting line up changes pretty much every game and there's always an injury of some sort, I have proposed that we should turn it into a game.


Rules are quite simple. At every game thread before the game, you post what you think will be the Warriors starting line up. Submit your line up the night before the game. For each person matched, you get 1 point.

Current Score

Basel: 5
gi0rdun: 4


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ellis
Curry
Biedrins
Maggette
George


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Post it in the game thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So, I won this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pretty much


----------

